# HELP ! Beersmith 2.2 desktop upgrade required



## SJW (19/6/14)

Could someone please e-mail me the exe file for the 2.2 windows upgrade for Beermith. The internet Nazi's at my work have blocked the Beersmith site and I dont know how to upgrade my work computer copy of beersmith.
PM for my e-mail address if u can help.

Steve


----------



## TidalPete (19/6/14)

PM me your email addy Steve.


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (19/6/14)

ditto if you get stuck let me know


----------



## Wilkensone (19/6/14)

I emailed hima copy earlier, hopefully it's worked. Go team AHB!


Wilkens


----------



## SJW (19/6/14)

Thanks lads. Your all champions, tthere will be a little something extra in your pay envelopes this week


----------

